# AES Grenoble



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

Salut les Grenoblois, 

Je viens passer un oral le 17 juin et du coup je suis dans un hotel (pas loin de la gare) le 16 à partir de 18h.

Une petite AES? 

Aller quoi, qui veux une bière?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Aller quoi, qui veux une bière?



Ben moi


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi



Moi aussi... mais je bosse... pour une fois que c'est moi ...  Et, bon ça fait une trotte aussi.


----------



## loudjena (5 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Grenoblois,
> 
> Je viens passer un oral le 17 juin et du coup je suis dans un hotel (pas loin de la gare) le 16 à partir de 18h.
> 
> ...



Alors welcome in Grenoble, la ville des noix en AOC, des Paraboot, des chaleurs intenses et des froids polaires... Ses montagnes, sa pollution, ses travaux politicaux pharaoniques...   

Bonne chance pour ton oral


----------



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> (...)Bonne chance pour ton oral



Merci 
Je m'attendais à voir les Balooners, Keeneda et autres débarquer mais ils doivent encore dormir..  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi



Bah viens, je t'en doit une en plus    

PS: T'es vraiment trop C**, j'ai faillit me faire pipi dessus, change moi cette signature


----------



## loudjena (6 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tous avec Chagregel à Grenoble



Yep !  :love:


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Yep !  :love:



Oki, a quelle heure


----------



## loudjena (7 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oki, a quelle heure


Ton heure sera la mienne


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ton heure sera la mienne



   Idem   :rose: c'est où le rendez-vous ???  ...


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oki, a quelle heure



C'est pas lui qui geignait il y a peu parce que se copine se cassait en stage?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui geignait il y a peu parce que se copine se cassait en stage?!



Exact mais il a sûrement perdu la tête!  :casse: :hosto:


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2004)

Ouf, je serais à Grenoble que le 18 !


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ton heure sera la mienne





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Idem   c'est où le rendez-vous ??? ..



Chagregel, il faut qu'on cause, viens voir par ici!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui geignait il y a peu parce que se copine se cassait en stage?!


 Et dire qu'il m'a fait croire qu'il était marié


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui geignait il y a peu parce que se copine se cassait en stage?!



Euh.. je crois pas  :hein:  :mouais: 

Je suis assistant médical


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'il m'a fait croire qu'il était marié



Quel trou du  [censuré]    :love:


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chagregel, il faut qu'on cause, viens voir par ici!



Présent chef !!!  :modo:  :modo:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. je crois pas  :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Je suis assistant médical



Oulà! :mouais: Que de sous-entendus, que de sous-entendus!


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Idem   :rose: c'est où le rendez-vous ???  ...



Connais pas Grenoble moi, j'arrive par.. euh..  :rose: .. la gare

l'Hotêl est prés de la gare   

Donc.. prés de la gare    :rateau:  :style:


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oulà! :mouais: Que de sous-entendus, que de sous-entendus!



Le ciel est dégagé?    :love:


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Donc, pour ceux que ca intéresse  :mouais:   

Arrivée vers 18-19 h à la Gare de Grenoble. (prend mon  billet de train ce soir)

Dispo toute la nuit  :love:  :love: 

Non faut que je me couche pas trop tard mais partant pour un zoubida endiablé    :hein:


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

Merci Greg de m'avoir prévenu par ichat,

le 16 !! mais c'est un mercredi ça  bon, je peux être là. Je peux finir le boulot vers 16h environ.

Concrètement, qui vient ? Vite organisé ça comme mini AES !! à savoir que je suis en cours le matin à 8h... :mouais: mais c'est pas grave, j'ai l'habitude... :rateau:  j'ai d'assez bon Bars en prévision... 

@+


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Concrètement, qui vient ? (...)



Moi  :love:  :love:


----------



## loudjena (7 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi  :love:  :love:


Dis donc Toi, tu as bien dis où tu allais mais tu viens d'où ?


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Ayé j'ai pris mon billet de train :
Arrivée 17h30
Départ le lendemain 14h15

(p'tit oral au milieu  :hein:   )

Hotel:

INSTITUT, rue Barbillon (fais moi un itinéraire depuis le bar pas trop compliqué au cas ou   :love: )

Allez quoi les gens, viendez (ca fait racoleur quand même  :rose:    )


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Toi, tu as bien dis où tu allais mais tu viens d'où ?



T'as pas accès aux bons forum    :rateau:   

Y'a presque mon adresse.... plus bas     :love:


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- chagregel

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- chagregel
- Balooners 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








  - chagregel
  - Balooners 
  - SMG

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





  -

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





  - supermoquette


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

Bon pour le Bar je vous propose Le Phenomen un de mes préféré de plus il ferme à 2H... :mouais: 

Concernant ton itinéraire Hotel le bar : voilà un itinéraire


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Ils sont déja bouré chez mappy   

Une erreur est survenue. Veuillez accepter nos excuses.

Erreur interne.

Vous pouvez essayer de revenir à la page précédente ou bien aller à la page d'accueil http://www.mappy.com

L'Equipe Mappy. support.www.fr@mappy.com


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - SMG
> - supermoquette



SirMacGregair??????

A non toi tu viens, je te dois une biére  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2004)

Eux ou toi?


----------



## iskandar (7 Juin 2004)

Le pheno ! je connais mais désolé de paraitre  :rateau: ou  :hein: ou meme  :rose: c'est quoi une AES ??

allez faites pas les snobs


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

Comment ça, tu ne connais pas les AES ???   :affraid: 

Ben c'est une réunion des bourrés chroniques d'Apple (Apple Expo sauvage...)


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Eux ou toi?



Euh.. peut être...


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

iskandar a dit:
			
		

> Le pheno ! je connais mais désolé de paraitre  :rateau: ou  :hein: ou meme  :rose: c'est quoi une AES ??
> 
> allez faites pas les snobs



Transformé en Biére Expo Sauvage aussi  :love:   

iskandar
Membre junior
Date d'inscription: 23/02/04
Localisation: Grenoble
Messages: 30 

Et toi t'as intérêt à venir     

PS: Au choix, tu viens avec le panier remplie de pommes ou pas   
Perso j'aurais le panier remplie


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

Hop voilà le chemin ton hotel jusqu'au Bar


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

Ça c'est de l'organisation !!!!!
Tout est là, les bonnes adresses, les bons plans, les temps de parcours...les bons hôtels... :hein: 

et dans tout ça Loudj ... je viens te chercher où ???      

Ah oui, c'est vrai ....


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et dans tout ça Loudj ... je viens te chercher où ???



Je m'en charge


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Hop voilà le chemin ton hotel jusqu'au Bar



Imprimé, je vais me le mettre autour du cou avant de partir


----------



## iskandar (8 Juin 2004)

j'suis tout triste mais le 16 je peux pas  
 vraiment désolé


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2004)

iskandar a dit:
			
		

> j'suis tout triste mais le 16 je peux pas
> vraiment désolé



T'es avec Supermoquette ce soir-là?...   :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

iskandar a dit:
			
		

> j'suis tout triste mais le 16 je peux pas
> vraiment désolé



Ah j'ai dit non ! 

Bon c'est pas grave, on pensera à toi  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es avec Supermoquette ce soir-là?...   :rateau:



Bon et toi dis, tu viens, de Suisse t'es pô loin


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon et toi dis, tu viens, de Suisse t'es pô loin


 Si qql un me dit combien d etemps il faut pour monter en voiture why not, et si on peut légalement décuver dans la-dite voiture


----------



## loudjena (8 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le Bar je vous propose Le Phenomen un de mes préféré de plus il ferme à 2H... :mouais:



A cette heure la ville est caressée par le soleil du soir et les terrasses regorgent de filles en robes légères, déjà 30°C ! 
Ça ne vous tente pas davantage que de vous coller inside ?
Puis pour plus tard, quand il fait noir...

(mais pourquoi option point fait un ? )


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure la ville est caressée par le soleil du soir et les terrasses regorgent de filles en robes légères, déjà 30°C !


 J'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiive :love:


----------



## casimir (8 Juin 2004)

moi je viens pas tout de suite a Grenoble


----------



## Balooners (8 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure la ville est caressée par le soleil du soir et les terrasses regorgent de filles en robes légères, déjà 30°C !
> Ça ne vous tente pas davantage que de vous coller inside ?
> Puis pour plus tard, quand il fait noir...
> 
> (mais pourquoi option point fait un ? )



Je veux bien, mais au Phéno, il y a la clim aussi...  et je peux demander à Maurice le patron de la couper, comme ça les filles enlèvent le haut... :mouais: j'ai déjà vu ça...  enfin bon...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon et toi dis, tu viens, de Suisse t'es pô loin



Je bosse aussi... des fois...   

Amusez-vous bien. Don't drink too much...


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien, mais au Phéno, il y a la clim aussi...  et je peux demander à Maurice le patron de la couper, comme ça les filles enlèvent le haut... :mouais: j'ai déjà vu ça...  enfin bon...


Mais tu es fou ou bien ? Tu crois pas que je vais aller dans un bar dont le patron a un nom de poisson rouge, mais ça va pas la tête !   :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien, mais au Phéno, il y a la clim aussi...  et je peux demander à Maurice le patron de la couper, comme ça les filles enlèvent le haut... :mouais: j'ai déjà vu ça...  enfin bon...



Et que fais-tu des contres jours subtils sur les robes des filles ? Hum ? C'est un peu grossier comme procédé ton histoire de clim   Aucun rafinement ces jeunes !


----------



## Balooners (9 Juin 2004)

Comment ça aucune subtilité ce procédé  ça marche très bien  tu verras


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça aucune subtilité ce procédé  ça marche très bien  tu verras


De toute façon si je viens, je serais fringuée en [© scaphandrier]  (à la Jules Vernes, je précise) !


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si je viens, je serais fringuée en [© scaphandrier]  (à la Jules Vernes, je précise) !



   ah !!! toi aussi, tu aimes bien ce costume ???

Mais bon, fait un peu chaud à Grenoble en ce moment, non ???

On devrait peut être opter pour une tenue légère, style Amazonienne ??   

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si je viens, je serais fringuée en [© scaphandrier]  (à la Jules Vernes, je précise) !



Pour plonger dans l'Isère, ça vaut mieux, non?  




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah !!! toi aussi, tu aimes bien ce costume ???
> 
> Mais bon, fait un peu chaud à Grenoble en ce moment, non ???
> 
> ...



SuperMoquette va prendre congé, moi j'vous dis...


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si je viens(...)



 :mouais:    Tu en doutes encore?    :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2004)

Pourtant je suis partie te chercher un Gini, tu as l'air si seule sur ta banquette...  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant je suis partie te chercher un Gini, tu as l'air si seule sur ta banquette...  :hein:  :rateau:


 N'importe quelle excuse pour ne pas danser


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si je viens, je serais fringuée en [© scaphandrier]  (à la Jules Vernes, je précise) !


 Si tu comptais te promener dans ma bière tu peux aller te gratter


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu comptais te promener dans ma bière tu peux aller te gratter


Dans tes rêves ! Bosse au lieu de dire des sottises ! Ha mais !  

******************************************************

Merci Chagregel pour le-Gini-la-plus-chaude-des-boissons-fraîche   Mais moi  ce que je voudrais c'est une grosse glace mangue framboise de chez Akim, rue Diodore Rahoult.


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu comptais te promener dans ma bière tu peux aller te gratter



T'es dingue, une loudjena en scaphandrier dans une 1664 c'est le top moumoutte de la hype grave!!!!    

Avec ça, tu rentres même en tongues dans la disco-boîte-macgéneration-style  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> (...)Merci Chagregel pour le-Gini-la-plus-chaude-des-boissons-fraîche   Mais moi  ce que je voudrais c'est une grosse glace mangue framboise de chez Akim, rue Diodore Rahoult.



  connais pas    

ici les glaces c'est plutôt MacFlury et Misterfreeze, dans deux doigts de whisky...   :hein:


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> connais pas


Je peux t'initier


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- chagregel
- Balooners 
- Supermoquette  
- Loudjena  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2004)

pas taper....    :casse:  :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> pas taper....    :casse:  :modo:  :hosto:



Tu veras bien...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu veras bien...



Si tu le fais, donnes-moi tes coordonnées bancaires et je t'envoie le montant discuté


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à chagregel.


----------



## sonnypure (11 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à chagregel.



A moi, a moi    :casse:


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2004)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> A moi, a moi    :casse:



T'es qui toi d'abord ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- chagregel
- Balooners 
- Supermoquette  
- Loudjena  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Finn_Atlas





Désolé,  j'ai un taf monstrueux en ce moment. pourtant il y avait du beau monde  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- chagregel
- Balooners 
- Supermoquette  
- Loudjena  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

- Finn_Atlas





 Désolé,  j'ai un taf monstrueux en ce moment. pourtant il y avait du beau monde  :love:
- GlobalCut  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- chagregel
- Balooners 
- Loudjena  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

- Finn_Atlas





 Désolé,  j'ai un taf monstrueux en ce moment. pourtant il y avait du beau monde  :love:
- GlobalCut  :rateau:
- Supermoquette  ah ah on m'inscrit de force?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

*AES Mini à Grenoble !!!* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- chagregel
- Balooners 
- Loudjena  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

- Finn_Atlas





 Désolé,  j'ai un taf monstrueux en ce moment. pourtant il y avait du beau monde  :love:
- GlobalCut  :rateau:
- Supermoquette  ah ah on m'inscrit de force?
- [MGZ]alèm : peux pas je vais à une AES ce soir déja (le 13/06) où j'espère bien voir chagregel...


----------



## Balooners (14 Juin 2004)

Bon alors Chag, toujours Bon ? Loudjena aussi?


Tu arrives à quelle heure exactement en Gare ? et d'où?

Concernant les bars, on pourra en faire plusieurs pour faire plaisir à tout le monde ...
Remarque on est 3... :mouais: ça va être une SMAES une super mini apple expo


----------



## loudjena (14 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ayé j'ai pris mon billet de train :
> Arrivée 17h30
> Départ le lendemain 14h15
> 
> ...



é on va pas tout te dire 2 fois !


----------



## Balooners (14 Juin 2004)

Aïe, je me rappelais plus   

Mince, à 17h15, je suis chez le dentiste... :mouais: :mouais:

Comment je vous retrouve ? Je vais pas chercher des Macs dans toute la ville


----------



## chagregel (14 Juin 2004)

Ah bah ca c'est à toi de me dire  :rateau:   

Bon il va falloir que je passe à l'Hotel avant, donc soit on se retrouve la bas, soit ou vous voulez


----------



## loudjena (15 Juin 2004)

Je peux passer à l'hotel de Chag' et Ballon tu peux nous retrouver au jardin de ville, la partie fleurs, on sera là à manger de délicieux sorbets mangue-framboise au soleil en t'attendant. Et après vous choisirez l'endroit aproprié pour les bières !


----------



## Balooners (15 Juin 2004)

Vous allez aller au super glacier près des Jardins de ville ? Bonne idée, il doit y avoir bien 2000 Parfums  le meilleur de la ville. De toute façon je Contact Greg dès que je suis dispo...
 Mais en attendant, pas de bétises dans les fleurs vous deux...:mouais:


----------



## Balooners (15 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Chag' et *Ballon* tu peux ...


 
 Euh... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Euh... :mouais:



   :love: 

et hop un coup de boule pour loudj'


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2004)

Mais ca me semble tres tres bon tout ca     

Vous avez des Mp


----------



## loudjena (15 Juin 2004)

Citation:





> Posté par loudjena
> 
> Chag' et Ballon tu peux ...





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Euh... :mouais:



Sorryyyyyy Sir Balooners d'avoir égratigné l'orthographe de votre pseudo  :rose:


----------



## Balooners (15 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Citation:Sorryyyyyy Sir Balooners d'avoir égratigné l'orthographe de votre pseudo  :rose:



De rien Miss Loudjena


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

C'est donc ce soir donc votre AES Mini... Profitez bien, buvez pas trop (hein Ballons! ), faisez pas trop les fous... et ramenez plein de photos.  

Have fun.  Et une pensée pour ceux qui bossent pendant ce temps...


----------



## Balooners (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ce soir donc votre AES Mini...


 Et oui on ce prépare gentiment...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Profitez bien, buvez pas trop (hein Ballons! ),


 Qui ça Moi ???  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> faisez pas trop les fous... et ramenez plein de photos.


  

 L'APN chauffe déjà 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Have fun.  Et une pensée pour ceux qui bossent pendant ce temps...


 les boules...

 @+

 PS et j'ai déjà dis, c'est Pas BALLONS !!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> (...) PS et j'ai déjà dis, c'est Pas BALLONS !!!



Je sais... c'était fait exprès... Je crois que ça va rester.


----------



## Balooners (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais... c'était fait exprès... Je crois que ça va rester.


 Bon je crois que je vais changer alors...:mouais:

 Maintenant je vais m'appeller : Alain Connu

 C'est assez joli je trouve


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

ça m'a tout l'air de faire la fête à Grenoble ...  

pas de nouvelles ... Bonnes nouvelles ...  :love:


----------



## Balooners (17 Juin 2004)

voilà voilà, je suis là  donc on était pas beaucoup, mais ce fût sympa. Loudjena, Chag, et moi. Après Loudj est partie puis nous sommes allés au resto avec Chag puis dans un bô bar ... :mouais:   Chag est pas parti trop tard, oral oblige, moi je suis resté avec des potes que j'ai rencontré et des potesses (ma copine entre autre... ) et puis voilà, j'ai terminé à 2h30 avec quelques coups dans le nez... :rateau: .

J'ai 2, 3 photos je les posterai demain.

@+


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2004)

Ouaip ouaip   

Une AES mini bien sympa, Balloooooooooo  m'a emmené dans un bar avec une vache (taille réelle  ) au plafond    :rateau: 

Un p'tit cocktail "tronche du client" et 3 bières, un dîner bien sympa. 

Merci encore pour votre accueil les deux Grenoblois, mon oral c'est bien passé 


See ya!!!!


----------



## Balooners (17 Juin 2004)

Chag,

Vendredi, n'oublies pas de nous donner les résultats


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

Et les photos, feignasse?!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Chag,
> 
> Vendredi, n'oublies pas de nous donner les résultats



ben, il a dit 3 bières nan?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les photos, feignasse?!



Tu comptes encore sur Balloners? t'as vu le souk dans son forum?


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes encore sur Balloners? t'as vu le souk dans son forum?



Je ne dois plus avoir toute ma tête, c'est exact 


Dis donc, Super, je suis très vexé: tu n'es plus membre du CCa?!


----------



## Balooners (17 Juin 2004)

Comment ça le souk dans mon Forum ??? :mouais: Explique.

Pour les photos, 2 min, je suis en cours... faut que je sorte l'APN , assez délicat quand même...


----------



## Balooners (17 Juin 2004)

Bon voilà des photos... 

Super Mini AES Grenoble


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà des photos...
> 
> Super Mini AES Grenoble



Ah ouaisminimini l'âes


----------



## Balooners (17 Juin 2004)

J'avais prévenu


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà des photos...
> 
> Super Mini AES Grenoble



Greg... Faut que tu passes chez le coiffeur...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'avais prévenu



Elle a pas l'air commode Loudjena, quand on lui pique ses mousses au chocolat...  :affraid:


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'avais prévenu



Oui, mais quand même, c'est un choc!


----------



## ficelle (17 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas l'air commode Loudjena, quand on lui pique ses mousses au chocolat...  :affraid:








et le gars derrière, il n'a pas l'air commode non plus....


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et le gars derrière, il n'a pas l'air commode non plus....



Pas des mickeys à Grenoble hein !!  :affraid:    :affraid:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Greg... Faut que tu passes chez le coiffeur...



Pourquoi t'aime pas ma nouvelle coupe dans le vent?????


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

la couleur du cocktail est suspecte


----------



## Balooners (18 Juin 2004)

Bon .. z'avez fini de vous moquez  

Enfin ce fût une petite soirée bien sympa quand même, en revanche, Greg vas y coupe


----------



## chagregel (18 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> (...)Greg vas y coupe



Ca marche, toi au moins tu sais ma parler     :rateau:  :love: 






 :rateau:


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes encore sur Balloners? t'as vu le souk dans son forum?


Tu joues avec ta vie là :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche, toi au moins tu sais ma parler     :rateau:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alors t'es recalé?


----------



## Balooners (18 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...encore sur *Balloners*?...



  :mouais:  :modo:  :sleep:


----------



## chagregel (18 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors t'es recalé?



Non chagregel@grenoble l'année prochaine


----------



## Balooners (18 Juin 2004)

Cool plein de Super Mega Mini AES en perspéctive ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non chagregel@grenoble l'année prochaine


 Bravo, vais essayer de faire un post-doc là-bas alors


----------



## chagregel (18 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, vais essayer de faire un post-doc là-bas alors



Vas y, raboule ta fraise, tes biéres et ton livreur DHL


----------

